# [SOLVED] AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

I built my own PC about half a year ago, windows 7 x64 and ever since i've had a seemingly unfixable crash:

After a fairly random amount of time, (anything from 1 minute to 20 mins-ish), the graphics do 1 of 2 things:
1 - Freeze for around 10s with ambient audio/music (but not gameplay) still running. Then black screen for 2/3s, then desktop with error balloon from system tray saying "Display driver AMD driver stopped responding and has sucessfuly recovered".
Sometimes the game will continue working until the next crash, and sometimes it'll just have stopped running.
2 - Graphics go black immediately accompanied by a loud buzz from the speakers, computer restarts after a few seconds of this.

At no point do I get a bluescreen, annoyingly, as that would have provided some debugging data I imagine.

If the PC's been left off for around 5 hours, I can get around 30 mins of gameplay on whatever settings I want at reasonable framerates, like 30ps on skyrim ultra settings.

Things I have done:
1. Bought a new power supply (I originally thought this was a power issue, it wasn't)
2. Run memory check, all clear there
3. Sent off my GPU for an RMA (Still waiting on that, but on a hunch tried running a game on onboard graphics, get exactly the same crashes, although obviously I have a lower FPS right now)
4. Updated motherboard BIOS to current, made no difference.

Anyone with any suggestions? I'm tempted to get an Nvidia graphics card, as the ATI drivers and control centre are a giant useless pile of useless, but i'm not 100% sure that this is a driver issue, might be something hardware-y

Anyone got any suggestions? =/

My specs:
Windows 7
GPU: Sapphire HD 6770 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 850 "95W Edition" 3.30GHz
Motherboard:Asus M5A78L-M LE AMD 760G (Socket AM3+) DDR3 MicroATX
RAM: OCZ Platinum 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-10666C7 1333MHz Dual Channel


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Check for any .dmp files in the C:/ Windows/Minidump folder.

Or follow the instructions and run the data collection app here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

50 items going back to 04/12/2011, I guess it caps at 50?

I've no clue what they mean tbh, onyone who does's help would be appreciated :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Brand & Model of the old & new PSU's?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Where did you see it was a AMD graphics driver?

From the last 3 which are all the same.

These drivers are out of date 
amdxata.sys Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010>> An update that improves the compatibility of Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 with Advanced Format Disks is available
avgrkx64.sys>>
> > Update to the latest AVG version.
AVGIDSEH.Sys>> 

AtiPcie.sys >> the Ati Motherboard Chipset driver >> get it from the Asus site

RapportKE64.sys Not sure looks like some type of financial software from Trusteer Inc

Make sure you have the latest bios from Asus.


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022112-32167-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03009000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0324e670
Debug session time: Mon Feb 20 23:39:15.410 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.002
Loading Kernel Symbols
....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8004fc18f8, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa8004fc18f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031b66f0 fffff800`032cbc59 : fffffa80`04fc18d0 fffffa80`039fdb60 00000000`00000009 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`031b6c10 fffff800`031abf57 : fffffa80`04fc18d0 fffff800`032262b8 fffffa80`039fdb60 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`031b6c40 fffff800`031135d5 : fffff800`03287ae0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`048e3860 fffffa80`039fdb60 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`031b6c80 fffff800`03090001 : fffff880`0110be00 fffff800`031135b0 fffffa80`039fdb00 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`031b6cb0 fffff800`03320fee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`039fdb60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`039e7040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`031b6d40 fffff800`030775e6 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`039fdb60 fffff880`02f6dfc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031b6d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031b7000 fffff880`031b1000 fffff880`037d9590 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa8004fe3000 rbx=fffffa8004fc18f8 rcx=fffff880031b6730
rdx=fffff88002fe1000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8004fe3000
rip=fffff800034ba6cc rsp=fffff880031b66f0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=000000000000f1e0  r9=00000000000007ff r10=000000000000060c
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff80003287b40 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c:
fffff800`034ba6cc 48897c2438      mov     qword ptr [rsp+38h],rdi ss:0018:fffff880`031b6728=fffffa8000000910
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`031b66f0 fffff800`032cbc59 : fffffa80`04fc18d0 fffffa80`039fdb60 00000000`00000009 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`031b6c10 fffff800`031abf57 : fffffa80`04fc18d0 fffff800`032262b8 fffffa80`039fdb60 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`031b6c40 fffff800`031135d5 : fffff800`03287ae0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`048e3860 fffffa80`039fdb60 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`031b6c80 fffff800`03090001 : fffff880`0110be00 fffff800`031135b0 fffffa80`039fdb00 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`031b6cb0 fffff800`03320fee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`039fdb60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`039e7040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`031b6d40 fffff800`030775e6 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`039fdb60 fffff880`02f6dfc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031b6d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031b7000 fffff880`031b1000 fffff880`037d9590 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb6000 fffff800`00bc0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03009000 fffff800`035f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`035f2000 fffff800`0363b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c31000 fffff880`00c3e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c52000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00cb0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cb0000 fffff880`00d70000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d70000 fffff880`00d8a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00d8a000 fffff880`00d93000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d93000 fffff880`00dbd000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00dbd000 fffff880`00dc8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00e17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00ebb000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ebb000 fffff880`00eca000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eca000 fffff880`00f21000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f2a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f34000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f67000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f67000 fffff880`00f74000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f74000 fffff880`00f89000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f9e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00ffa000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`01127000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`0113b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0113b000 fffff880`01199000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013d2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`013d2000 fffff880`013e3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013ed000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0145d000 fffff880`01550000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01550000 fffff880`015b0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015b0000 fffff880`015db000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168c000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Tue Sep 13 00:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
fffff880`0168c000 fffff880`01696000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
fffff880`01696000 fffff880`0169e000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Aug 24 04:25:26 2009 (4A924E76)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ac000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016b8000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016c1000 fffff880`016d4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`016e5000 fffff880`018e9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`01933000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`01943000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0198f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`01997000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01997000 fffff880`019d1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019e3000   RapportKE64 RapportKE64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:00 2012 (4F1FBA04)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019f5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eca000 fffff880`00f21000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00dbd000 fffff880`00dc8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00d8a000 fffff880`00d93000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d93000 fffff880`00dbd000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01696000 fffff880`0169e000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Aug 24 04:25:26 2009 (4A924E76)
fffff880`0168c000 fffff880`01696000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168c000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Tue Sep 13 00:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
fffff880`00cb0000 fffff880`00d70000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00cb0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ac000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016b8000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016c1000 fffff880`016d4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`0113b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`01127000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013ed000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`01933000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`035f2000 fffff800`0363b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff800`00bb6000 fffff800`00bc0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013d2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`015b0000 fffff880`015db000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`00c31000 fffff880`00c3e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00d70000 fffff880`00d8a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f34000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0113b000 fffff880`01199000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019f5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0145d000 fffff880`01550000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01550000 fffff880`015b0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff800`03009000 fffff800`035f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`00f74000 fffff880`00f89000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f67000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00e17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d2000 fffff880`013e3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c52000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019e3000   RapportKE64 RapportKE64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:00 2012 (4F1FBA04)
fffff880`01997000 fffff880`019d1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`01997000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016e5000 fffff880`018e9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`00f67000 fffff880`00f74000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`01943000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f9e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00ffa000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0198f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00ebb000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ebb000 fffff880`00eca000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f2a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04fc18f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:
```


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Old PSU:
"OcUK Battle 450W Dual Rail High Efficiency Modular '80 Plus'"
New PSU:
Cooler Master Silent Pro Modular 500W '80 Plus Bronze'
Both more than sufficient for the job

@Wrench97
I tried the amdxata.sys windows 7 patch, said it's already installed
AVG's my anti-virus, I went and updated it anyway
I updated my BIOS yesterday

I went to ASUS's site and downloaded that chipset, and running it made the ATI installer install something called the "north bridge filter driver", that sounds important, i'll run some tests (cough skyrim chough) and post what happens in a bit


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Nope, no change there, same crash as usual, after around 5 seconds after the level loaded
And since it didn't shut my PC down there's no minidump this time...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Personally I have always found issues like that are driver caused. Never having luck usually with newest drivers, usually next to newest works for video driver. BUt then for chipset driver I always use the newest first before installing video driver.
With an Amd board you should be better off with ATi video cards. Have you uninstalled all drivers before installing driver of choice? If you installed many as you could have through all of this in frustration, you should go back and uninstall all of them. My suggestion also, use "custom" install setting and only install driver leaving off all the rest of the ATi software.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

For the amdxata.sys file hit Start in the Search Box type/paste amdxata.sys if there is more then one instance delete the oldest one(s).

Did you reinstall the video driver after removing the dedicated card?

Check the motherboard(system) temp both in the Bios on the PC health page for a reference point (most Accurate place) and using Hardware Monitor  while gaming.


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

@Rich-M
Yeah, i've tried removing and re-installing my drivers before but it didn't help, I may try a more thorough run of that, removing all ATi software then just getting the drivers...

@Wrench97
There are a total of 6 amdxata.sys's, several appear to be backups, and all of them bar the actual current sys32 driver are currently in use by a program called "TrustedInstaller", and cannot be deleted. Pic below

I've re-updated drivers, i'm going to try completely removing them now, along with as much ATI nonsense as I can.

I ran hardware monitor and ran a game in windowed mode, and curiously it crashed after a few seconds of loading, it never crashed on a loading screen in fullscreen mode. Also, the framerate was much higher than in fullscreen, any of that make sense?
The max temps of my motherboard ans CPU were 45 and 37 respectively, nowhere near problematic temperatures...


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Uninstalled AMD, restarted, re-installed bare minimum, no change i'm afraid ><


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Scratch that, tried again and removed every trace of ati/amd with a driver sweeper program, then re-installed the essential drivers, and that seems to have fixed the problem

However, this fixed the problem temporarily last time I re-installed the drivers, a few months ago, so i'll reply back on this thread if the problem re-surfaces

And of course, this is only with on-board graphics, so I can hardly stress test it =P


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Make sure you don't uninstall the chipset driver...
I just did the identical thing with an Amd Phenom 6 core cpu unit where the Nvidia GT 240 card was blinking on and off every so often changing resolution and I uninstalled everything Nvidia and came back with an older driver only and it worked great. Video cards really only need hardware drivers, not all that damn software IMHO!


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Ok, graphics worked for around an hour then crashes resumed, back to sq 1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*



> AtiPcie.sys >> the Ati Motherboard Chipset driver >> get it from the Asus site


Was this driver updated?

Try running driver verifier > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*



wrench97 said:


> Was this driver updated?
> 
> Try running driver verifier > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


Yes, I updated that driver this morning and ran about in a game for a while, and finally got a BSOD, i've attached the minidump of that and the two most recent ones for comparison.

I also tried that verifier and restarted with no BSOD, does that mean it's not a driver issue?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

No keep it verifier running at least 24hrs.


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Ok, it just BSOD'd while just browsing the internet, i'll upload the minidump

So this verifier runs constantly in the background and BSOD's whenever any driver error comes up, that right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

That last one is with verifier enabled 
Names mcdbus.sys which is a MagicISO SCSI Host Controller driver

Driver Update Site: MagicISO - Convert BIN to ISO, Create, Edit, Burn, Extract ISO file, ISO/BIN converter/extractor/editor

I would completely uninstall Magic ISO for now.



```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022612-57813-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03009000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0324e670
Debug session time: Sun Feb 26 14:08:18.566 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:54.799
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {81, fffffa800701fb60, 8a, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000081, MmMapLockedPages called without MDL_MAPPING_CAN_FAIL
Arg2: fffffa800701fb60, MDL address.
Arg3: 000000000000008a, MDL flags.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000350f3dc to fffff80003085c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031a14d8 fffff800`0350f3dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`0701fb60 00000000`0000008a : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031a14e0 fffff800`035227ea : fffffa80`0701fb60 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0607c910 fffff880`031a2000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`031a1520 fffff880`052b1823 : fffffa80`04bb1520 fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`05c7f250 fffff880`000007ad : nt!VerifierMmMapLockedPages+0x4a
fffff880`031a1560 fffffa80`04bb1520 : fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`05c7f250 fffff880`000007ad fffffa80`04bb1520 : mcdbus+0x36823
fffff880`031a1568 fffff980`49f04fc0 : fffffa80`05c7f250 fffff880`000007ad fffffa80`04bb1520 fffffa80`04bb15f0 : 0xfffffa80`04bb1520
fffff880`031a1570 fffffa80`05c7f250 : fffff880`000007ad fffffa80`04bb1520 fffffa80`04bb15f0 fffff880`031a1aa0 : 0xfffff980`49f04fc0
fffff880`031a1578 fffff880`000007ad : fffffa80`04bb1520 fffffa80`04bb15f0 fffff880`031a1aa0 fffff980`49f04fc0 : 0xfffffa80`05c7f250
fffff880`031a1580 fffffa80`04bb1520 : fffffa80`04bb15f0 fffff880`031a1aa0 fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`0607ca60 : 0xfffff880`000007ad
fffff880`031a1588 fffffa80`04bb15f0 : fffff880`031a1aa0 fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`0607ca60 fffff880`031a1ab0 : 0xfffffa80`04bb1520
fffff880`031a1590 fffff880`031a1aa0 : fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`0607ca60 fffff880`031a1ab0 fffff880`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`04bb15f0
fffff880`031a1598 fffff980`49f04fc0 : fffffa80`0607ca60 fffff880`031a1ab0 fffff880`00000000 fffff980`49f04fe8 : 0xfffff880`031a1aa0
fffff880`031a15a0 fffffa80`0607ca60 : fffff880`031a1ab0 fffff880`00000000 fffff980`49f04fe8 fffffa80`0706a900 : 0xfffff980`49f04fc0
fffff880`031a15a8 fffff880`031a1ab0 : fffff880`00000000 fffff980`49f04fe8 fffffa80`0706a900 fffff800`03520d3d : 0xfffffa80`0607ca60
fffff880`031a15b0 fffff880`00000000 : fffff980`49f04fe8 fffffa80`0706a900 fffff800`03520d3d fffffa80`04bb1520 : 0xfffff880`031a1ab0
fffff880`031a15b8 fffff980`49f04fe8 : fffffa80`0706a900 fffff800`03520d3d fffffa80`04bb1520 00000000`00000002 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`031a15c0 fffffa80`0706a900 : fffff800`03520d3d fffffa80`04bb1520 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`6264636d : 0xfffff980`49f04fe8
fffff880`031a15c8 fffff800`03520d3d : fffffa80`04bb1520 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`6264636d fffffa80`0607c910 : 0xfffffa80`0706a900
fffff880`031a15d0 fffff880`052b12db : 00000000`00000080 fffff800`031b41de fffffa80`01b09300 fffff780`00001000 : nt!VerifierExAllocatePoolEx+0x1d
fffff880`031a1610 00000000`00000080 : fffff800`031b41de fffffa80`01b09300 fffff780`00001000 fffff800`032bb500 : mcdbus+0x362db
fffff880`031a1618 fffff800`031b41de : fffffa80`01b09300 fffff780`00001000 fffff800`032bb500 fffff6fc`4000ae10 : 0x80
fffff880`031a1620 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031a18e0 fffffa80`060a7670 fffffa80`04bb1520 fffff880`040997d0 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0xfe


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
mcdbus+36823
fffff880`052b1823 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  mcdbus+36823

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: mcdbus

IMAGE_NAME:  mcdbus.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49a3cd1f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_81_VRF_mcdbus+36823

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_81_VRF_mcdbus+36823

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=00000000000000c4 rcx=00000000000000c4
rdx=0000000000000081 rsi=fffffa800607c910 rdi=fffffa800706a900
rip=fffff80003085c40 rsp=fffff880031a14d8 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=fffffa800701fb60  r9=000000000000008a r10=fffff8000355cc40
r11=0000000000000004 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff880031a18e0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03085c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`031a14e0=00000000000000c4
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`031a14d8 fffff800`0350f3dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`0701fb60 00000000`0000008a : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031a14e0 fffff800`035227ea : fffffa80`0701fb60 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0607c910 fffff880`031a2000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`031a1520 fffff880`052b1823 : fffffa80`04bb1520 fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`05c7f250 fffff880`000007ad : nt!VerifierMmMapLockedPages+0x4a
fffff880`031a1560 fffffa80`04bb1520 : fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`05c7f250 fffff880`000007ad fffffa80`04bb1520 : mcdbus+0x36823
fffff880`031a1568 fffff980`49f04fc0 : fffffa80`05c7f250 fffff880`000007ad fffffa80`04bb1520 fffffa80`04bb15f0 : 0xfffffa80`04bb1520
fffff880`031a1570 fffffa80`05c7f250 : fffff880`000007ad fffffa80`04bb1520 fffffa80`04bb15f0 fffff880`031a1aa0 : 0xfffff980`49f04fc0
fffff880`031a1578 fffff880`000007ad : fffffa80`04bb1520 fffffa80`04bb15f0 fffff880`031a1aa0 fffff980`49f04fc0 : 0xfffffa80`05c7f250
fffff880`031a1580 fffffa80`04bb1520 : fffffa80`04bb15f0 fffff880`031a1aa0 fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`0607ca60 : 0xfffff880`000007ad
fffff880`031a1588 fffffa80`04bb15f0 : fffff880`031a1aa0 fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`0607ca60 fffff880`031a1ab0 : 0xfffffa80`04bb1520
fffff880`031a1590 fffff880`031a1aa0 : fffff980`49f04fc0 fffffa80`0607ca60 fffff880`031a1ab0 fffff880`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`04bb15f0
fffff880`031a1598 fffff980`49f04fc0 : fffffa80`0607ca60 fffff880`031a1ab0 fffff880`00000000 fffff980`49f04fe8 : 0xfffff880`031a1aa0
fffff880`031a15a0 fffffa80`0607ca60 : fffff880`031a1ab0 fffff880`00000000 fffff980`49f04fe8 fffffa80`0706a900 : 0xfffff980`49f04fc0
fffff880`031a15a8 fffff880`031a1ab0 : fffff880`00000000 fffff980`49f04fe8 fffffa80`0706a900 fffff800`03520d3d : 0xfffffa80`0607ca60
fffff880`031a15b0 fffff880`00000000 : fffff980`49f04fe8 fffffa80`0706a900 fffff800`03520d3d fffffa80`04bb1520 : 0xfffff880`031a1ab0
fffff880`031a15b8 fffff980`49f04fe8 : fffffa80`0706a900 fffff800`03520d3d fffffa80`04bb1520 00000000`00000002 : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`031a15c0 fffffa80`0706a900 : fffff800`03520d3d fffffa80`04bb1520 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`6264636d : 0xfffff980`49f04fe8
fffff880`031a15c8 fffff800`03520d3d : fffffa80`04bb1520 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`6264636d fffffa80`0607c910 : 0xfffffa80`0706a900
fffff880`031a15d0 fffff880`052b12db : 00000000`00000080 fffff800`031b41de fffffa80`01b09300 fffff780`00001000 : nt!VerifierExAllocatePoolEx+0x1d
fffff880`031a1610 00000000`00000080 : fffff800`031b41de fffffa80`01b09300 fffff780`00001000 fffff800`032bb500 : mcdbus+0x362db
fffff880`031a1618 fffff800`031b41de : fffffa80`01b09300 fffff780`00001000 fffff800`032bb500 fffff6fc`4000ae10 : 0x80
fffff880`031a1620 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031a18e0 fffffa80`060a7670 fffffa80`04bb1520 fffff880`040997d0 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0xfe
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03009000 fffff800`035f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`035f2000 fffff800`0363b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c82000 fffff880`00c8f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c8f000 fffff880`00ca3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ca3000 fffff880`00d01000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d01000 fffff880`00dc1000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dc1000 fffff880`00dd1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00dd1000 fffff880`00deb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00deb000 fffff880`00dff000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00f2a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f39000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f39000 fffff880`00f90000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00f99000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00fa3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fd6000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fd6000 fffff880`00fe3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01029000 fffff880`011cc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125efc0   RapportCerberus64_34302 RapportCerberus64_34302.sys Mon Dec 05 04:55:26 2011 (4EDC950E)
fffff880`0125f000 fffff880`01284000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01284000 fffff880`0128d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0128d000 fffff880`01296000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01296000 fffff880`012a1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`012a1000 fffff880`012b2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`012c2000 fffff880`01320000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01320000 fffff880`0133b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0133b000 fffff880`013ad000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`013ad000 fffff880`013be000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013c8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013c8000 fffff880`013ea000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013f7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01499000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01499000 fffff880`014a9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`014a9000 fffff880`014b2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014b3000 fffff880`015a6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015a6000 fffff880`015d0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`015d0000 fffff880`015e0000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Sun Aug 07 23:41:46 2011 (4E3F5AFA)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015f4000   RapportPG64 RapportPG64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:06 2012 (4F1FBA0A)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01624000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01636000 fffff880`0163f000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01644000 fffff880`01848000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`01892000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018a2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018a2000 fffff880`018ee000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018ee000 fffff880`018f6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`01930000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01942000   RapportKE64 RapportKE64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:00 2012 (4F1FBA04)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`01954000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`0195d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0195d000 fffff880`01997000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01997000 fffff880`019ad000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019dd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019dd000 fffff880`019e9000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Tue Sep 13 00:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f3000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fb000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Aug 24 04:25:26 2009 (4A924E76)
fffff880`02c0d000 fffff880`02c6d000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Sun Jul 10 18:46:53 2011 (4E1A2BDD)
fffff880`02c6d000 fffff880`02cb2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02cb2000 fffff880`02d3b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`02d3b000 fffff880`02d44000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d44000 fffff880`02d6a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02d6a000 fffff880`02d79000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d79000 fffff880`02d96000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d96000 fffff880`02db1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dc5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02dc5000 fffff880`02dda000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02def000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03aa8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03aa8000 fffff880`03abb000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03abb000 fffff880`03ad3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03ad3000 fffff880`03b9c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03b9c000 fffff880`03bba000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03bba000 fffff880`03bd2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03bd2000 fffff880`03bff000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04011000 fffff880`04096000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`04096000 fffff880`0409f000   Afc      Afc.sys      Wed Jul 12 01:48:20 2006 (44B48D24)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040ac000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`040ac000 fffff880`040b7000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`040b7000 fffff880`0410d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0410d000 fffff880`0411e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0411e000 fffff880`04142000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04142000 fffff880`0415f000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0415f000 fffff880`04167000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`04167000 fffff880`04173000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04173000 fffff880`0417c000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0417c000 fffff880`0418c000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0418c000 fffff880`041a2000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`041a2000 fffff880`041c6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`041c6000 fffff880`041d2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041ed000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`041ed000 fffff880`041f8000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0422b000   archlp   archlp.sys   Fri Feb 06 07:39:29 2009 (498C2F81)
fffff880`0422b000 fffff880`04251000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04261000 fffff880`042b2000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`042b2000 fffff880`042c5000   RapportEI64 RapportEI64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:20 2012 (4F1FBA18)
fffff880`042c5000 fffff880`042d1000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`042d1000 fffff880`042dc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`042dc000 fffff880`042eb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`042eb000 fffff880`0436e000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0436e000 fffff880`0438c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0438c000 fffff880`0439d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0439d000 fffff880`043e6000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Thu Oct 06 23:55:41 2011 (4E8E783D)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043ec000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`043ec000 fffff880`043f2000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0440f000 fffff880`0441e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0441e000 fffff880`04429000   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:37:05 2011 (4E1A2991)
fffff880`0442e000 fffff880`0447e000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Jun 27 15:02:33 2011 (4E08D3C9)
fffff880`0447e000 fffff880`04572000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04572000 fffff880`045b8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`045b8000 fffff880`045d9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`045d9000 fffff880`045f3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0482f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`051f8000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Jun 27 15:38:05 2011 (4E08DC1D)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05213000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05213000 fffff880`0521f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0521f000 fffff880`0522d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0522d000 fffff880`05250000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05250000 fffff880`05271000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0527b000 fffff880`052b7880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffff880`052b8000 fffff880`052e7000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`052e7000 fffff880`052e8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`052e9000 fffff880`0532c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0532c000 fffff880`05340000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05340000 fffff880`05352000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05352000 fffff880`053ac000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053c1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`053c1000 fffff880`053cf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`053cf000 fffff880`053dc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`053dc000 fffff880`053ea000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053f6000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a19000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06a19000 fffff880`06a21080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a22000 fffff880`06a2f000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Thu Dec 02 17:23:39 2010 (4CF81C6B)
fffff880`06a2f000 fffff880`06a5c280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`06a5d000 fffff880`06a77c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06a78000 fffff880`06a81000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a83000 fffff880`06d6b880   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 16 06:44:43 2011 (4E4A4A1B)
fffff880`06d6c000 fffff880`06da9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06da9000 fffff880`06dcb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06dcb000 fffff880`06dd0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06dd1000 fffff880`06dee000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06dee000 fffff880`06deff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06df0000 fffff880`06dfe000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842b000   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:36:37 2011 (4E1A2975)
fffff880`0842b000 fffff880`08494000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`084f3000 fffff880`08599000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`08599000 fffff880`085a4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`085a4000 fffff880`085d5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`085d5000 fffff880`085e7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08e71000 fffff880`08e7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`08ea9000 fffff880`08f41000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08f41000 fffff880`08f6f000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`08f6f000 fffff880`08f7a000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`08f7a000 fffff880`08f89000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`08f89000 fffff880`08fc2000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`01623000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01623000 fffff880`01636000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f39000 fffff880`00f90000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04096000 fffff880`0409f000   Afc      Afc.sys      Wed Jul 12 01:48:20 2006 (44B48D24)
fffff880`02cb2000 fffff880`02d3b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0418c000 fffff880`041a2000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0532c000 fffff880`05340000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`02dc5000 fffff880`02dda000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0422b000   archlp   archlp.sys   Fri Feb 06 07:39:29 2009 (498C2F81)
fffff880`0415f000 fffff880`04167000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`043ec000 fffff880`043f2000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043ec000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`08e71000 fffff880`08e7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`051f8000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Jun 27 15:38:05 2011 (4E08DC1D)
fffff880`0442e000 fffff880`0447e000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Jun 27 15:02:33 2011 (4E08D3C9)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fb000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Aug 24 04:25:26 2009 (4A924E76)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842b000   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:36:37 2011 (4E1A2975)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f3000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
fffff880`0441e000 fffff880`04429000   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:37:05 2011 (4E1A2991)
fffff880`0439d000 fffff880`043e6000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Thu Oct 06 23:55:41 2011 (4E8E783D)
fffff880`015d0000 fffff880`015e0000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Sun Aug 07 23:41:46 2011 (4E3F5AFA)
fffff880`019dd000 fffff880`019e9000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Tue Sep 13 00:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
fffff880`02c0d000 fffff880`02c6d000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Sun Jul 10 18:46:53 2011 (4E1A2BDD)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0438c000 fffff880`0439d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b9c000 fffff880`03bba000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015a6000 fffff880`015d0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d01000 fffff880`00dc1000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019dd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ca3000 fffff880`00d01000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0133b000 fffff880`013ad000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0417c000 fffff880`0418c000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`053dc000 fffff880`053ea000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`042eb000 fffff880`0436e000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0436e000 fffff880`0438c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`042dc000 fffff880`042eb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01997000 fffff880`019ad000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06da9000 fffff880`06dcb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06a78000 fffff880`06a81000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`053ea000 fffff880`053f6000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05213000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05213000 fffff880`0521f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0447e000 fffff880`04572000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04572000 fffff880`045b8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00deb000 fffff880`00dff000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013c8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0195d000 fffff880`01997000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`01892000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040ac000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`035f2000 fffff800`0363b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`041ed000 fffff880`041f8000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`0411e000 fffff880`04142000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a19000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06a19000 fffff880`06a21080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06df0000 fffff880`06dfe000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03ad3000 fffff880`03b9c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`0195d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053c1000 fffff880`053cf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`052e9000 fffff880`0532c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01320000 fffff880`0133b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`06dcb000 fffff880`06dd0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02def000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0522d000 fffff880`05250000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0527b000 fffff880`052b7880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffff880`00c82000 fffff880`00c8f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0521f000 fffff880`0522d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0440f000 fffff880`0441e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053cf000 fffff880`053dc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dd1000 fffff880`00deb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03bba000 fffff880`03bd2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03bd2000 fffff880`03bff000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01624000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01296000 fffff880`012a1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00fa3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`012c2000 fffff880`01320000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`042d1000 fffff880`042dc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`01954000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014b3000 fffff880`015a6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`041c6000 fffff880`041d2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03aa8000 fffff880`03abb000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0482f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053c1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d6a000 fffff880`02d79000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c6d000 fffff880`02cb2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`012a1000 fffff880`012b2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`042c5000 fffff880`042d1000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03009000 fffff800`035f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01029000 fffff880`011cc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01636000 fffff880`0163f000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03aa8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`06a22000 fffff880`06a2f000   nx6000   nx6000.sys   Thu Dec 02 17:23:39 2010 (4CF81C6B)
fffff880`02d44000 fffff880`02d6a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04142000 fffff880`0415f000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fd6000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00dc1000 fffff880`00dd1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013ad000 fffff880`013be000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`084f3000 fffff880`08599000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06d6c000 fffff880`06da9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c8f000 fffff880`00ca3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125efc0   RapportCerberus64_34302 RapportCerberus64_34302.sys Mon Dec 05 04:55:26 2011 (4EDC950E)
fffff880`042b2000 fffff880`042c5000   RapportEI64 RapportEI64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:20 2012 (4F1FBA18)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01942000   RapportKE64 RapportKE64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:00 2012 (4F1FBA04)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015f4000   RapportPG64 RapportPG64.sys Wed Jan 25 03:15:06 2012 (4F1FBA0A)
fffff880`041a2000 fffff880`041c6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041ed000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045b8000 fffff880`045d9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`045d9000 fffff880`045f3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04261000 fffff880`042b2000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`014a9000 fffff880`014b2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`08f41000 fffff880`08f6f000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`01284000 fffff880`0128d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0128d000 fffff880`01296000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`08f89000 fffff880`08fc2000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`01930000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`03abb000 fffff880`03ad3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04011000 fffff880`04096000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`06a83000 fffff880`06d6b880   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 16 06:44:43 2011 (4E4A4A1B)
fffff880`052b8000 fffff880`052e7000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`08599000 fffff880`085a4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04167000 fffff880`04173000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d79000 fffff880`02d96000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018ee000 fffff880`018f6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08ea9000 fffff880`08f41000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0842b000 fffff880`08494000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`085a4000 fffff880`085d5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`052e7000 fffff880`052e8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01644000 fffff880`01848000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`085d5000 fffff880`085e7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013f7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`08f6f000 fffff880`08f7a000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`013c8000 fffff880`013ea000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dc5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`08f7a000 fffff880`08f89000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`0422b000 fffff880`04251000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05340000 fffff880`05352000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06a5d000 fffff880`06a77c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06dd1000 fffff880`06dee000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06dee000 fffff880`06deff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0410d000 fffff880`0411e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05352000 fffff880`053ac000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`040ac000 fffff880`040b7000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`040b7000 fffff880`0410d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06a2f000 fffff880`06a5c280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00fd6000 fffff880`00fe3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01499000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0125f000 fffff880`01284000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018a2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018a2000 fffff880`018ee000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02d96000 fffff880`02db1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01499000 fffff880`014a9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00f2a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f39000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d3b000 fffff880`02d44000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04173000 fffff880`0417c000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00f99000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05250000 fffff880`05271000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`01623000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01623000 fffff880`01636000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`0701fb60 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3314
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 850 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1921]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0701   
BiosReleaseDate = 11/30/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = M5A78L-M LE
BaseBoardVersion = Rev X.0x
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Last 2 are Verifier enabled and both name mcdbus.sys Magic ISO system driver.

What verifier does to simplify is look at the requested address space from a driver and then locks the space on either side so the driver can't over or under run the requested address space.

Think of a spread sheet with a row from 1 to 100 driver x requests 10 spaces and is assigned 1-10, driver B asks for 10 spaces and is assigned 11-20. Driver A overwrites it's requested address space into space 11 then when driver B goes to read the contents of space 11 it makes not sense to driver B because it's not the data that is supposed to be there and causes a stop error, a blue screen results blaming driver B for calling a stop error, but it was actually driver A that caused the problem.
Verifier locks cell 0 and 11 so that the error is caused when the driver that tries to over write into that space is the one that now causes the error.


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Ok, restored system, removed all magic ISO stuff, created new system restore point and now i'm turning verifier back on, i'll post if I get another bluescreen, or if nothing happens after a day or so


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Okay, since then the PC crashed once during a game, it made the reverberating audio that BSOD usually makes, but the screen was just blank, and no minidump was made. This is the same error I usually have.

After that no crashes so far, even played a game for around 3/4 an hour with no problems (although at 10fps motherboard graphics of course)

Should I turn the verifier off and try it again when my GPU comes back from RMA? It seems to be affecting my computer speed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Yes turn verifier off now.


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Okay, my graphics card has come back, and i've installed it and all the drivers, but the same problem is occurring: The screen freezes with the sound still playing after a while of gameplay

I'll try running verifier again and seeing if I get a bluescreen


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Seems to be working fine now, no crashes in 3 days, I guess the updated drivers fixed the problem, thankyou for all your help everyone =)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: AMD Graphics Driver repeated crash*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## SnowChris (Feb 25, 2012)

:thumb:


----------

